# Choosing a soap cutter



## JoyfulSudz (Aug 23, 2020)

I've made about 12 batches of soap so far, and each is getting better.  At first I cut the loafs by hand and the bars were all wonky, so my husband built me a cutter box, but his "craftsmanship" makes bars that are all different sizes.  So I've decided it's time to buy an official soap cutter.  I'm torn between the kind that uses a blade and has multiple 1"-spaced slots vs the single-wire on a cutting arm with a stop.  Blade vs wire?  Any particular affordable model you'd recommend for a hobbyist who's totally hooked on making lots of soap?


----------



## AliOop (Aug 23, 2020)

I have a single-wire cutter. FWIW, I'm one of those people who can't cut in a straight line if there is any leeway, and the slots in the box+blade system definitely have more room for variance. If that's not you, then the box+blade may be fine.

But I also find that the single-wire cutter gives me more options for easily slicing my bars in different directions, which is necessary for certain types of techniques. Depending on the dimensions of a box cutter, you may not be able to rotate the bar the way that you want in order to cut it the way that you want. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## TheGecko (Aug 23, 2020)

For about $25.00, you can make your own soap cutter:







I bought the above Cheese Slicer on Amazon (amazon.com/gp/product/B00004S1DU/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1) for $18.00.  I used a Sharpie to make a 1" and 1 1/2" cutting line.  I then went to Home Depot and bought a 1/2" round Dowel, cut it to size, used the round sandpaper thingy on hubby Dremel to make a trough and used strong construction superglue to set it into place.

But if your heart is set on a regular soap cutter, as a hobbiest I would just go with a single bar cutter.


----------



## JoyfulSudz (Aug 23, 2020)

Thank you for the input.  Sounds like the single-wire type is the best bet.  I am considering this one on Amazon ($34).:


----------



## AlexanderMakesSoap (Aug 23, 2020)

I purchased a highly rated miter soap wood cutting box with included blades on Amazon - and I was constantly getting uneven wonky cuts. So I got a cheap cheese cutter, like what TheGecko suggests above - this works much better, though you do need to DIY just a bit as suggested.


----------



## JoyfulSudz (Aug 23, 2020)

I tried the cheese cutter I have at home with only limited success, but the one TheGecko suggests is a bit larger, so that would be helpful.  I am concerned that the arthritis in my fingers that makes it difficult to hold things in place might be a problem without having a taller side-guide and a stop at the end rather than just cutting lines?


----------



## AlexanderMakesSoap (Aug 23, 2020)

JoyfulSudz said:


> I tried the cheese cutter I have at home with only limited success, but the one TheGecko suggests is a bit larger, so that would be helpful.  I am concerned that the arthritis in my fingers that makes it difficult to hold things in place might be a problem without having a taller side-guide and a stop at the end rather than just cutting lines?



I find it pretty easy to hold with my short guide along the side. I couldn't keep it steady enough without the side guide rough.


----------



## SPowers (Aug 23, 2020)

I love my single wire soap cutter.


----------



## AliOop (Aug 23, 2020)

JoyfulSudz said:


> Thank you for the input.  Sounds like the single-wire type is the best bet.  I am considering this one on Amazon ($34).:


Oh, I wasn't thinking of that one at all, sorry. While I have seen some folks on YouTube who use those, for me, it still has the spacing issues in that the slot for the wire leaves too much room for variance.

I have the same type of single-wire cutter that @SPowers pictured in her post, just above this one. The cheese-slicer type referenced by @AlexanderMakesSoap are favored by a lot of people, as well. The drawback to the cheese slicer is that it doesn't hold longer loaves very well, unless you make an extension for it.


----------



## TheGecko (Aug 23, 2020)

AliOop said:


> The drawback to the cheese slicer is that it doesn't hold longer loaves very well, unless you make an extension for it.



I cut 10" loaves with no problem.  But even with a single wire cutter, you're going to have issues with longer loaves.  And if you're just making soap as a hobby, you can always cut your loaf in half.


----------



## JoyfulSudz (Aug 23, 2020)

Thanks for all your input.  Lots of good ways to go, but I hear a definite preference for wire over blade cutter.


----------



## Zing (Aug 23, 2020)

A lot of folks on here like the one from Bud's which was a bit out of my budget.  I did a lot of research but kept finding shipping costs doubling the price.  Then I found and bought this one with reasonable shipping, https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07PHZKC6D/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 .
I believe it's the same as @SPowers.  I too am a hobbyist but LOVE my cutter, it makes me feel professional.  Keep us posted on your final selection!


----------



## JoyfulSudz (Aug 23, 2020)

Zing said:


> A lot of folks on here like the one from Bud's which was a bit out of my budget.  I did a lot of research but kept finding shipping costs doubling the price.  Then I found and bought this one with reasonable shipping, https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07PHZKC6D/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 .
> I believe it's the same as @SPowers.  I too am a hobbyist but LOVE my cutter, it makes me feel professional.  Keep us posted on your final selection!



That's the other one I keep looking at (vs the one I posted the picture of near the top of this thread).  It's a question of spending $90 or $34.  How much difference in quality and function is there between the two?  I'm just a hobbyist, but I am selling to friends, and I do want to offer nice bars of equal sizes.


----------



## Zing (Aug 23, 2020)

@JoyfulSudz , If possible, I'd look at reviews for the $34.  I frequently get concerned if something is priced really low and then dig in to reviews.  I have had zero problems with the one I got and love it.  It was at the high end of my personal budget but I'm pretty sure it will last awhile.


----------



## JoyfulSudz (Aug 23, 2020)

Zing said:


> @JoyfulSudz , If possible, I'd look at reviews for the $34.  I frequently get concerned if something is priced really low and then dig in to reviews.  I have had zero problems with the one I got and love it.  It was at the high end of my personal budget but I'm pretty sure it will last awhile.



The $89 one certainly has better reviews (4.7 out of 5) than the $34 model (3.5 out of 5).  As a beginner not knowing how my soaping will progress, I'm having a hard time justifying the higher expenditure, but also don't want to have to buy a better one later because I cut corners trying to cut soap economically early on .


----------



## atiz (Aug 23, 2020)

I'm probably the odd one out here, but I love my bench scraper for a cutter 
I have a miter box to go with it, and it's not wobbly at all, I get straight and consistent cuts.


----------



## JoyfulSudz (Aug 24, 2020)

Okay, I did it!  Ordered the cutter like the one SPowers and Zing have.  Now I need to be patient while it ships!  Thanks, everybody, for your helpful input.


----------

